# "pronombres febles"   vs     "en" y "y" franceses



## juanpide

Hola

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre las reglas de uso de los pronombres febles catalanes y los "en" y "y" franceses?

saludos


----------



## Cento

Hola Juanpide,

No controle el francès així que no puc contestar-te amb certesa. Jo crec que els usos són molt similars però supose que no són exactament iguals. De tota manera, com que no reps resposta i per si et serveix de res, et deixe un parell d'enllaços. Jo faria una ullada a les pàgines 52-55 i 66 de la "Gramàtica Zero" 

http://www.spluv.es/index.php/publicacions-estudis-i-recursos/altres-publicacions

i la 14 de "Com traduir del francès_"

__www.uji.es/bin/publ/edicions/s58.pdf

Salut!_


----------



## SãoEnrique

juanpide said:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre las reglas de uso de los pronombres febles catalanes y los "en" y "y" franceses?
> 
> saludos



Hola Juan,

Creo que hay una matiz en sus usos. Usamos el 'y' en estas frases verbales o para mostrar algo:

 Je vais au cinéma --> J'_y _vais (Yo voy al cine)
Je suis chez mes amis --> J'y suis (Yo estoy con ellos)
_Il y a_ beaucoup de monde aujourd'hui _(Hay _mucha gente hoy)

No hablo catalan bastante.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## alexamat

Hola Juanpide,

Com bé dius, els pronoms francesos _en_ i _y_ es corresponen, en general, per _en_ i _hi_ respectivament en llengua catalana.
Els úsos són molt semblants, i la única diferència que se m'acut és el posicionament del pronom de lloc _y - hi_.

Exemple

_Il faut y penser -_ cal pensar-hi
_Il faut en faire_ _- cal fer-ne_

Veiem que en català la posició del pronom pot no coincidir amb la manera com ho fem en francès

Però

_J'y pense -_ _Hi penso_
_Allez-y -_ _aneu-hi
En vull - J'en veux
Fes-ne - Fais-en

_On sí es manté l'ordre dels mots

No conec la teoria, però el que està clar és que mai no posarem un pronom feble davant d'un verb infinitiu o gerundi (_*hi pensar, *en fer, *en fent _és incorrecte, direm _pensar-hi, fer-ne, fent-ne_)

Espero que t'hagi servit d'ajuda!

Salut


----------



## SãoEnrique

Le catalan contient des mots français et italiens à ce que je vois.


----------



## Favara

No, el francès i l'italià contenen mots catalans.

*¬_¬

*


----------



## chics

Hola,

estic d'acord amb l'*alexamat*. 

És el mateix ús, a part d'aquestes diferències posicionals i els infinitius. De tota manera, si estàs estudiant francès, pensa en ells com al català i segur que naturalment et sortiran bé, fins i tot millor que a alguns francesos!

SaoEnrique, sembla ser que el francès va incorporar artificialment algunes cosetes gramaticals de l'occità i altres llengües veïnes (català, italià...) perque qui ho va fer considerava que donaven caché o que eren guais o per tocar la pera. Un exemple són els "accords" quan el complement directe és devant del verb (_l'he llegida_, la revista, versus _l'he llegit_, el llibre). El resultat és que els parlants d'aquestes llengües solem tenir menys dubtes en això que alguns francesos en la seva pròpia llengua. Molts profes bons de francès a Barcelona quan arriba el tema del *en* i el *y* et diuen "fes-ho com en català", sense més explicacions i després els alumnes claven l'exercici a l'examen.


----------



## juanpide

chics said:


> Hola,
> 
> estic d'acord amb l'*alexamat*.
> 
> És el mateix ús, a part d'aquestes diferències posicionals i els infinitius. De tota manera, si estàs estudiant francès, pensa en ells com al català i segur que naturalment et sortiran bé, fins i tot millor que a alguns francesos!
> 
> SaoEnrique, sembla ser que el francès va incorporar artificialment algunes cosetes gramaticals de l'occità i altres llengües veïnes (català, italià...) perque qui ho va fer considerava que donaven caché o que eren guais o per tocar la pera. Un exemple són els "accords" quan el complement directe és devant del verb (_l'he llegida_, la revista, versus _l'he llegit_, el llibre). El resultat és que els parlants d'aquestes llengües solem tenir menys dubtes en això que alguns francesos en la seva pròpia llengua. Molts profes bons de francès a Barcelona quan arriba el tema del *en* i el *y* et diuen "fes-ho com en català", sense més explicacions i després els alumnes claven l'exercici a l'examen.




gracias

En realidad no soy catalanoparlante pero hace años aprendí un poco y tengo por ahí un libro de gramática catalana.
Y el francés lo aprendí de pequeño pero sin estudiarlo en la escuela.


----------



## chics

Bueno, pues supongo que la regla vale también al revés: si lo entiendes bien en francés, en catalán es igual


----------



## merquiades

Me parece que se utiliza mucho más el pronombre "hi" en catalán que el "y" en francés.

Por ejemplo con los adjetivos:

Ha entrat a l'hospital ben tranquil.  Hi ha entrat a l'hospital
L'Antoni ha tornat vermell.  Hi ha tornat.
Abans estava content però ara no hi està.
Ha contestat d'una manera molt agressiva.  Hi ha contestat.
Mireu  aquí.

No me suena "y" en francés en estos casos.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

chics said:


> Hola,
> 
> estic d'acord amb l'*alexamat*.
> 
> És el mateix ús, a part d'aquestes diferències posicionals i els infinitius. De tota manera, si estàs estudiant francès, pensa en ells com al català i segur que naturalment et sortiran bé, fins i tot millor que a alguns francesos!
> 
> SaoEnrique, sembla ser que el francès va incorporar artificialment algunes cosetes gramaticals de l'occità i altres llengües veïnes (català, italià...) perque qui ho va fer considerava que donaven caché o que eren guais o per tocar la pera. Un exemple són els "accords" quan el complement directe és devant del verb (_l'he llegida_, la revista, versus _l'he llegit_, el llibre). El resultat és que els parlants d'aquestes llengües solem tenir menys dubtes en això que alguns francesos en la seva pròpia llengua. Molts profes bons de francès a Barcelona quan arriba el tema del *en* i el *y* et diuen "fes-ho com en català", sense més explicacions i després els alumnes claven l'exercici a l'examen.


No és que le francès hagi incorporat cosetes gramaticals de l'occità i altres llengües veïnes, és que algunes cosetes del llatí s'han conservat millor en algunes llengües que en d'altres. Aquest _y_ i aquest  són evolucions de las paraules ibi (hi, y) i inde (en). L'accord del participi va existir en castellà antic, però va perdre's fa moltíssims segles (i es troba sempre més feble en català), tant com el verb auxiliari _ser_ fora de la veu passiva.
En tot cas, vull senyalar que els dos pronoms _en_ i _hi_ juntes tenen un altre ordre respecte al francès: _n'hi _contra _y en_.



> Je suis chez mes amis --> J'y suis (Yo estoy con ellos)


 ¿No sería más bien "estoy en casa/compañía de mis amigos"?
En todos casos, a mi me parece que el pronombre y en francés se puede utilizar sólo como pronombre locativo (de posición fija y de dirección/movimiento), mientras su uso en catalán es mucho más amplio. Por ejemplo no se podría sustituir "Je suis d'accord avec mes amis" con "J'y suis d'accord", verdad?


----------



## merquiades

Àngel de Foc said:
			
		

> En tot cas, vull senyalar que els dos pronoms en i hi juntes tenen un altre ordre respecte al francès: n'hi contra y en.


També en italià:  ce ne



> En todos casos, a mi me parece que el pronombre y en francés se puede utilizar sólo como pronombre locativo (de posición fija y de dirección/movimiento), mientras su uso en catalán es mucho más amplio. Por ejemplo no se podría sustituir "Je suis d'accord avec mes amis" con "J'y suis d'accord", verdad?


No, se puede sustituir siempre la preposición "à".  Je pense à mon voyage- Penso en el meu viatge >  J'y pense- Hi penso

Pero tienes razón.  Al leer y comparar se usa más "hi" en catalán que "y" en francés.  Se dice "j'y suis d'accord" pero no en el caso que planteas "je suis d'accord avec tes amis-- avec eux".  Creo que es una expresión fija.  "Oui, j'y suis d'accord" incluso a veces "j'y suis d'accord, avec toi".  No sé explicarte porqué.  A lo mejor hay una idea implícita de "algo" (todo lo que dices, queda dicho).  Creo que "no hi estic d'acord" se puede usar así en catalán también... pero a confirmar


----------

